# large male rotkeil sev no color



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

got this guy a little over a year ago with 3 others (2m,2f) and kept the best looking most coolrful one but hes still rather drab. hes currently in a 75 gallon with a red spot sev about the same size, and ebjd about the same size, a bit smaller firemouth, and a silver shark.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

oh and hes about 8 inches. but *** seen 4 inch ones with more color. i hope hes just an ugly fish and im not doing anything wrong. haha


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

That doesn't look like a Rotkeil, which explains the lack of colour. Looks more like a green or turquoise.


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

BlueJack,

That looks just like my greeb sev, just twice the size. Let me know what you think.










- H


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

+1 that its a green severum, looks just like the female i have minus the worming pattern on the face.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

well id say it looks a bit different from my green sev. and it was ordered online so im not sure.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

i was also wondering what substrate you all are keeping your severums with?


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

A chain stores multi purpose sand, sifted with a tiny holed strainer to get rid of the sand and keep all the pebbles (1mm to about 10mm is the pebbles sizes). heres a pic from another one of my threads of what it looks like, heres a good gravel shot:










Let me know if you need any other pics/opinions.

- H


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

well i was thinking since my fish was ordered from a reputable online dealer (as far as i know), that it is indeed a rotkeil but maybe just a poorly colored one? he has red on his head but its like a dark red so i was thinking over some white/light brown sand he may color up a bit. That gravel looks nice, i have a red flourite substrate right now.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

What looks wrong to me is the dots.this is one of mine







This fish never had dots, nor do any of the others I have.







is a better pic. Occasionally it will be striped but never dotted.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

thats a nice looking fish but as i understand it, the dots/worming pattern means hes a male, as females lack this trait.


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

Well here's my female green I keep her in with light colored sand


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

the pattern looks similar but mine has redish maroon dots/worming and bright red eyes, not orange like my green sev.


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

Looks like a Green Sev to me too.

Here's a pic of my Rotkeil.


----------



## rmcder (Jul 9, 2005)

I also bought a (presumed) rotkeil from a reputable dealer (whose name everyone would recognize) a few years ago and got the same thing after it grew out - no red shoulders. Whether a green somehow got in the tank, or there's some kind of recessive combination that results in no red, I don't know, but you're not alone.


----------

